# Video of me shooting a Beretta 9mm



## bymorris (Jan 20, 2012)

As you can see from my previous post I'm a newbie to the handgun world. This is a video of me this past weekend shooting a Beretta 9mm for the first time!!!

I'm currently in the market for my first handgun. I think I'm going with the Glock. I like the way they look and feel and all my friends who have them will fight about how great they are to the day they die. Although I'm still not sure what caliber to get. I think I want either a 9mm or a .45. I don't want the in between (.40).

I really enjoyed shooting and I think this is going to be one of my new hobbies for a long time. I also thought I did pretty well for my first time :mrgreen:

YouTube Video = Brent Shooting 9mm - YouTube


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

What......no eye protection? :smt075


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing. I have done shooting without eye protection, of crouse, that was a 30/30 and I was trying to get it sighted in. Safety glasses that fog up trying to sight in a scope to go hunting sucks!


----------

